# What is everyones's favorite bottle cage?



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I have had the basic metal types..always work but not exciting. Went with an Elite Custom cage this time...lasted a month and then broke...worthless. Will return to Performance. Thinking of getting a Specialized Rib Cage or Rib Cage (side loader).


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

That's a no brainer for me, CATEYE | CATEYE : HOME . Just as light as most carbon fiber, does a great job of holding the bottle in place as well as letting it go when you want it, very durable, and cheap too.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

US designed, made, KING CAGE. The Iris design is copied (but copies are inferior in finish and function).


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

theMeat said:


> That's a no brainer for me, CATEYE | CATEYE : HOME . Just as light as most carbon fiber, does a great job of holding the bottle in place as well as letting it go when you want it, very durable, and cheap too.


Cateye makes 2 different cages


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

kjlued said:


> Cateye makes 2 different cages


Yup, have them both. They're both really light, really indestructible, and really cheap, what's not to like, I mean really.

Think either model is a good choice, we're talking for under 10 bucks, just as light as 50+ dollar carbon ones, and definitely more durable.
FWIW think the bc 100 holds the bottle better but also doesn't let you have it as easy and is probably a few grams lighter at I'm guessing around 30 grams. I've never had the bottle come out, even crazy tall ones, of the bc 300 except on a crash but it's a bit quicker in and out so I like it better, probably around 35, maybe 40 grams.

Another FWIW, you'll get alot more posts if you ask over in general forum.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Either Cateye, almost indestructible.


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

I am a bit of a bike snob. I have Zipp cages on all of my bikes. Broke one last year and Zipp sent me a new one FREE! Also have never lost a bottle with one.


----------



## jennyv (Nov 13, 2012)

King Cage without a doubt. They even have a size that fits a growler;-)

King Cage - Bicycle waterbottle cages handmade in Durango, CO


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I have Blackburn Slicks on my bike. Lifetime warranty, unbreakable, yadda-yadda.

They are a snug fit, and you can't spread them like metal cages to accommodate non 'bike' bottles.


----------



## voodoo5 (Feb 2, 2011)

(When I use one) I use the Cannondale aluminum cage. It's cheap, light, solid, and most importantly doesn't get caught up or kicked around thanks to its curved design.


----------



## grendalfly (Nov 18, 2009)

TiGeo said:


> I have had the basic metal types..always work but not exciting. Went with an Elite Custom cage this time...lasted a month and then broke...worthless. Will return to Performance. Thinking of getting a Specialized Rib Cage or Rib Cage (side loader).


The Rib Cage hands down is the best at holding on to your bottles, I have them on all 4 of my bikes and have never lost a bottle. Everyone of the guys I rides with uses them and it is about the only thing I will continue to buy from the Big S.

I have the side rib Cage ( Zee cage) on my XC bikes and it works really well, but you have to make sure the bottle is all the way back in the cage.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Blackburn Slicks are 12 bucks, 23 grams, good looking, feel kinda junky but I haven't broken mine yet and never dropped a bottle.

If you want something nice. get the Ti. King cage or carbon Mandible.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

TiGeo said:


> I have had the basic metal types..always work but not exciting. Went with an Elite Custom cage this time...lasted a month and then broke...worthless. Will return to Performance. Thinking of getting a Specialized Rib Cage or Rib Cage (side loader).


My favorite cage is actually that elite custom cage, ive had mine for more than a year and it has survived numerous races..


----------



## argibson (Jul 30, 2010)

Only one I have ever been able to reliably not lose bottles on chunky stuff is the spesh side loader one.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Went with Specy Rib Cage. Looks indestructible and holds the bottle TIGHT!


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Velocity - Content Template

30 grams, $5 from an LBS. Very tough, and available in a color to match your bike.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

My favorite cage is (and has been since about 1996) is the now exstinct (I think) Blackburn Bomber Jr. cage. It can hold a one liter bottle...good for the summertime.
Now I wish I would have got the original Blackburn Bomber cage way back when too.


----------



## bikeguy0 (Aug 5, 2007)

I like to support Williams Cycling. These look awesome, are light and aren't too expensive. The owner usually answers the phone when you call.


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice suggestions, I'm going to look at a few of these and am in need of a side loader on the Superfly I ride. I have had good luck with the Bontrager RL cages have worked fine for me, never dropped a bottle or broke a cage.


----------



## Diesel8810 (May 17, 2012)

Ringle?.... From the Era of CNC and Anodizing but I have always and still love these cages.. A little difficult to find these days but they are still out there.. You'll pay anywhere between $25-$100 for one but they are a pretty cool accessory and pretty functional as well..

Pros
*Relatively light
*Bottles are held extremely secure (I've never had a bottle come loose on a descent)
*They come in fancy colors 

Cons
*They are a little more difficult to install 
*Over time they will scratch and eventually destroy bottles
*Price


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Check out Vincero if you have a tight frame with minimal room. Really awesome concept. Otherwise King all the way.

Vincero Design Store


----------



## SkiNBike (May 12, 2009)

TiGeo said:


> I have had the basic metal types..always work but not exciting. Went with an Elite Custom cage this time...lasted a month and then broke...worthless. Will return to Performance. Thinking of getting a Specialized Rib Cage or Rib Cage (side loader).


I use the rib cage. It's been holding up for about two seasons now.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

hey-hey-
Ultracycle Water Bottle Cage | CycleSport


----------



## 13pumps (Jun 16, 2006)

Spec Carbon


----------

